# Hagstrom acoustic



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

picked up this beauty, but limited info online. Looks like Cedar top on it. Will put new strings on tomorrow and see how she sounds. Any idea on where to get more info. Model is d-16-b on the paper inside


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Have you tried contacting Hagstrom? BTW, it looks great! It will be interesting to hear what you think of its sound.


----------

